# Bildschirm bleibt nach dem Boot-Logo schwarz



## AlterKadaver (30. Mai 2011)

Hallo Leute,

sollte mich heute mal um ein altes Notebook kümmern. Zuerst habe ich mich mal ans Ausmisten gemacht und diverse unbenötigte Programme (keine Systembezogenen) deinstalliert. Dann einen Neustart durchgeführt und seitdem sehe ich nur noch das Boot-Logo. Danach tut sich rein garnichts mehr auf dem Bildschirm. Windows fährt jedoch hoch, was man am Anmelde-Sound erkennen kann. Installiert ist Windows XP SP3.

Danke schonmal für produktive Vorschläge


----------



## pcfreak26 (30. Mai 2011)

Testen, ob du noch in den abgesicherten Modus kommst. Und wenn ja, dann mal Graka-treiber erneuern (deinstallieren, Neustart, Installieren, Neustart) und Laufwerk C: in der CMD mit dem Befehl Chkdsk /f /r durchchecken lassen (braucht einen Neustart).

Edit: Die Tastenkombination für Bildschirmwechsel hast du hoffentlich bereit ausprobiert, nicht das beim Windowsstart einfach das Bild auf den externen Anschluss wechselt!


----------



## AlterKadaver (3. Juni 2011)

Mir ist inzwischen aufgefallen, dass das Bild nicht komplett weg ist .. sondern einfach nur seeehr dunkel. Es lässt sich nicht heller stellen. Dachte dann zuerst an einen Defekt der Hintergrundbeleuchtung. Allerdings ist mir dann eingefallen, dass das Bootlogo ja weiterhin in normaler Helligkeit erscheint. Kann mir das jemand erklären


----------



## GoldenMic (4. Juni 2011)

Hast du eventuell nen Programm deinstalliert was mit der Helligkeit zu tun hat? 

Notebooks haben doch normalerweise Tastenkombinationen mit denen man die Helligkeit einstellen kann. Mal probiert?


----------



## biohaufen (4. Juni 2011)

Grafikkarten Treiber wird beim booten geladen also f8 u.d abgesicherter Modus wenn Bild dann grafikkarten Treiber


----------



## AlterKadaver (3. September 2011)

Um das Mysterium mal aufzuklären ... es war schlicht und einfach die Platine des Geräts defekt. An einem externen Monitor angeschlossen, konnte man das Notebook noch benutzen ... aber eine Reparatur hätte sich aus wirtschaftlicher Sicht nicht mehr gelohnt. Schade um das gute Stück


----------

